# Laminate floor question



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

I am going to install laminate floor over concrete. Question is: Do I need to remove the baseboards or just cover expansion gap with quarter round? The added quarter round will match the tiled areas in the rest of the house. I want to just add the quater round but I am not sure if the moisture barrier needs to go behind the baseboards creating a bowl so to speak.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You can do it either way. I did not like the way my moulding looked with the quarter round a you loose a lot of height on it and it did not look well proportioned. I just pulled mine off and put new stuff on that was a better pattern. If you do that, paint the new pieces before you cut them, much easier that way. Rent or borrow a brad air nail gun and you'll have it replace in no time. The moisture barrier should extend to the edges of the laminate, it does not need to go under the baseboard if you leave it in place.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

if you remove baseboards score the top with a utility knife so you dont pull the drywall out. A pneumatic nail does speed up its reinstallation.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

all good advice - just watch that expansion gap.


----------



## whozurdaddy (Aug 23, 2010)

FYI, good possibility the room is not square. I would measures a couple of areas, times. JMHO


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

If you put a small strip of wood the length of the wall you start with,it will keep the boards straight & reduce gaps,remove when done.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have done it both ways. I prefer to remove base boards and then reinstall. If the walls are not square u may have issues with the round. And I also had a hard time finding the correct size quarter round to look good.


----------

